# Hacintosh Users ?



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

How many of you use Hackintosh ?

Known to me:

Charan
Amitava
Hellknight
iMav
Gauravsuneja
Gx_saurav
Narangz (Ha Ha in his wild dreams )


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 25, 2008)

The Subject is not allowed here I suppose !!!

GX earned his 2nd or rather 3rd ban because of discussing this here at this forum


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

do Ex-hackintosh users qualify ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^shaun the sheep


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ yes, he was one ex user , still got the 10GB time machine backup .. once restored im back in business with hacin.... Sushhh....


----------



## Indyan (Jul 25, 2008)

Apple TOS explicitely prohibits the use of Mac on anything but apple hardware. So Hacintosh is illlegal and any discussions pertaining to osx86 isnt allowed over here.
I am reopening this thread since it strictly doesnt deal with methods of hacking osx.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks buddy. Thieves now continue 



Charan said:


> do Ex-hackintosh users qualify ?



Naya ho ya purana chor to chor hi rahega


----------



## Pat (Jul 25, 2008)

The most important question is : Who uses it as their primary OS ? And how good/stable is it for day to day usage ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is what I found about it:

1. No SATA drivers, only IDE ones available
2. Can't use PS/2 Keyboard and mouse
3. Updating OS really a big issue

I am not sure of the first point, weather its been fixed or not. any ideas ?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

hackcrazy said:
			
		

> How many of you use Hackintosh ?
> 
> I know :
> Amitava
> ...


so ,this is the reality of those <censored> who cry regarding piracy  OMFG! I simply cant stop laughing! 

see guys! these so called anti-piracy gang are the pioneers in PIRACY! .go on!

...and I know someone who hates GPL and moan reg bread for devels! even HE IS ALSO A HYPOCRAT!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

Pat said:


> The most important question is : Who uses it as their primary OS ? And how good/stable is it for day to day usage ?



Except shutdown/restart/sleep Leo is stable for me


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^go get some


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Here is what I found about it:
> 
> 1. No SATA drivers, only IDE ones available
> 2. Can't use PS/2 Keyboard and mouse
> ...



1.As far as I know Leopard can't be installed on IDE HDD;you need SATA and in some cases(JMicron IDE controller) you also need SATA DVD driver for installation. So Leo is more SATA friendly 

2 & 3 valid points



T159 said:


> ^^go get some


 
WTF is this


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> 1.As far as I know Leopard can't be installed on IDE HDD


I am on IDE.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Here is what I found about it:
> 
> 1. No SATA drivers, only IDE ones available
> 2. Can't use PS/2 Keyboard and mouse
> ...


None of those points has nothing to do with Mac. Those may be hacintosh issues.

And since Apple don't provide any demo; I had to setup a demo myself. Want to make sure I like it and it serves my purpose before I buy one. Honestly, running Hacintosh is no fun.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> None of those points has nothing to do with Mac. Those may be hacintosh issues.
> 
> And since Apple don't provide any demo; I had to setup a demo myself. Want to make sure I like it and it serves my purpose before I buy one. Honestly, running Hacintosh is no fun.


Isn't this thread also about hacintosh ?


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

^


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Isn't this thread also about hacintosh ?


I thought you are complaining..


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Here is what I found about it:
> 
> 1. No SATA drivers, only IDE ones available


As said by Cad, both are there.


MetalheadGautham said:


> 2. Can't use PS/2 Keyboard and mouse


What? Where di you find that from? 


MetalheadGautham said:


> 3. Updating OS really a big issue


 True.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> As said by Cad, both are there.
> What? Where di you find that from?
> True.


well, I think the first two used to be issues once upon a time... I remember hearing of them.


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

SATA was an issue, PS/2 was never an issue.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> SATA was an issue, PS/2 was never an issue.


really ? but a friend of mine bought a USB keyboard or mouse (forgot which) since the ones he already had didn't apparently work. I am just guessing they were PS/2. If not, any ideas ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> I am on IDE.



If you are on IDE then where is Hackintosh 



MetalheadGautham said:


> really ? but a friend of mine bought a USB keyboard or mouse (forgot which) since the ones he already had didn't apparently work. I am just guessing they were PS/2. If not, any ideas ?



As i said earlier Leo is more SATA, USB friendly than IDE/PS2


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> I am on IDE.





CadCrazy said:


> If you are on IDE then where is Hackintosh



LOL, Some of the classic replies again !!


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> If you are on IDE then where is Hackintosh


With me on another partition


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> With me on another partition





din said:


> LOL, Some of the classic replies again !!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

AMD 4400+ X2, 2 GB RAM, XFX 8800 GT, AMD 690 G chipset, WD 250 GB SATA II,  every thing works.. PS2 keyboard also.. so no probs here.. the only thing that bothers is that the copying from DVD RW is at 2 MBps so is the writing.. and installing my HP LaserJet 1018 was really a issue as it doesn't has Mac drivers.. so i downloaded drivers form Linux printing and got it installed

Updating OS is not a big issue.. installed AMD software Update.. it downloads the software from Apple's site.. modifies it (remove mach_kernel and critical extensions, modifies GeForce.kext and NVDAResman, search and apply cpuids and decrypt encrypted files).. and update works flawlessly on Intel processors.. Intel users only need to modify DontstealMacOSX.kext.. but now they don't even need to do this..


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

^^thats sum stuff !


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

@praka.. dude.. my bro has a Macbook, we live under the same roof (now he's working though) .. so legally I also own it.. coz he's a family member.. i'm not entitled to support from Apple Inc.. i don't need it.. so no piracy here..


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> How many of you use Hackintosh ?
> 
> I know :
> Amitava
> ...



Sadly I am not so lucky to have Mac Leopard on my system 

-----

Hey you forgot yourself  You are the Mac lover.

I won't spare you


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

narangz said:


> Sadly I am not so lucky to have Mac Leopard on my system



This shows how desperate people are to use pirated/cracked stuff


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> This shows how desperate people are to use pirated/cracked stuff



I hate piracy. That's the only reason I can't run it on my system. 

You are the piracy lover


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

narangz said:


> I hate piracy. That's the only reason I can't run it on my system.



Bhagwan tumhari icha Puri kare ( tum kabhi bhi apne pc pe leo na chala sako)


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

_/me is searcing for chat log with narangz_


----------



## iMav (Jul 25, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Bhagwan tumhari icha Puri kare ( tum kabhi bhi apne pc pe leo na chala sako)


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> _/me is searcing for chat log with narangz_



Control sir control. Private things must remain private. 



CadCrazy said:


> Bhagwan tumhari icha Puri kare ( tum kabhi bhi apne pc pe leo na chala sako)



Sheesh! _Bhagwan ko patti mat parha_


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

hey hey.. btw.. how come this thread was unlocked.. kal to lock kar di thi..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

Sab Cad ki moh maya hai


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

I really hate Hackint0sh users. They are playing against the law of Apple. so I think this thread should be closed.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't see why the thread should be closed. No one is advocating them. Its more like a census if you ask me. Like "How many people use Pirated Software Questions." I have a couple of questions but all of them would end up in making the thread illegal which is why I'm resorting to PM's. 


> I really hate Hackint0sh users.


Why ? They too are just human beings like everyone else in this forum. Not everyone is going to go out and buy a Mac like some are gifted to.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2008)

@MacRocker: The thread was locked and then unlocked.. cause we are not discussing how to install OS X on a non apple computer..


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh look who is talking! "law of Apple" hahahah. I hope you also follow the law of MS, Adobe,  Hollywood, Bollywood, and 100s of other companies from which you  have "borrowed" all your softwares, mp3s, (HD) movies.

You know what? I hate hypocrite macboys too..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fine!!! what ever!!!!
And why did you call me MacRocker? I thought Raaabo hadn't change my username???? Did he?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

@Amitava.. +1.. exactly.. Law of Apple... ha ha ha.. the core of the Operating System (darwin) is open source.. so if it were under GPLv2.. Mac OS X would be open source too..

And MacRocker.. stay cool yaar.. _Our hackintoshes are meant for educational purpose only, no commercial use_


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 25, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> Fine!!! what ever!!!!
> And why did you call me MacRocker? I thought Raaabo hadn't change my username???? Did he?



Wtf Mujhe to MacRocker hi dikh raha hai. Tumhara Mac kharab ho gaya hai. Ise replace karva lo


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> And why did you call me MacRocker? I thought Raaabo hadn't change my username???? Did he?





CadCrazy said:


> Wtf Mujhe to MacRocker hi dikh raha hai. Tumhara Mac kharab ho gaya hai. Ise replace karva lo



See this 
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/4580/macrockeriy8.th.jpg

I am using Opera.. any chance you are using Safari?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

damn.. 417 views within 24 hrs..


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

#3f749b Not #224c74


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> Fine!!! what ever!!!!
> And why did you call me MacRocker? I thought Raaabo hadn't change my username???? Did he?



Yeah he did.. You can't see? Haf a look here:

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/4569/macroc2lm4.jpg


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Huh??????
how come the theme is different???
I don't really get that??? What is going on????


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

It's a tweak for non-OS X computers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ Ask Amitava


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Then teach me how to do it on  non OSX computer? I have a PC used often...
I tried Firefox and still showing cooldudie3


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ You can' t see your changed username yet? Howcome? Something's wrong with your system or your browser dude.. check for 'virus' or spyware now!!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Let me try on my PC lappy, could be a supporting problem


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> Then teach me how to do it on  non OSX computer? I have a PC used often...
> I tried Firefox and still showing cooldudie3


Here you go HOW TO: Get old Kirsch forum theme back!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

^^Awesome thanks
I really hate the new theme
update: using opera in mac and not seeing the changes


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/1026/mac1xo8.th.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 26, 2008)

Look , Hacintosh users are very helpful


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, but I am typing this from my PC and seeing no changes. I should contact the Admins. There could be a problem. Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

Me too dont see any change  using K-Meleon and Opera


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Me too dont see any change  using K-Meleon and Opera


lol


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

@MacRocker: Dono whats the problem with your system .. its showing fine here.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

You think there is a system problem? i don't know... mac doesn't get virus much...
Scanning with ClamXAV


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 26, 2008)

There is rumor that Mac has got virus too


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Of course there is virus! i think even Linux has viruses. But it isnt common. I am searching my Home folder with ClamXAV
How do you Hackintosh users feel about the Mac system?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 26, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> You think there is a system problem? i don't know... mac doesn't get virus much...
> Scanning with ClamXAV


Scan your system with AV and also for malware... it can be dangerous.. if you don't see the change in any browser then its mostly not a browser problem but a system problem!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

I really didn't know that safari sux this much... the caching is too much.. insane!!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh no...
But amitava82.....
But Mac has malware???


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

MacRocker said:


> Of course there is virus! i think even Linux has viruses. But it isnt common. I am searching my Home folder with ClamXAV
> How do you Hackintosh users feel about the Mac system?



Mac is cool.. but not cooler than Linux.. it never crawls, that's a plus point.. iChat is great and the screen sharing feature is awesome.. only if India had more bandwidth.. I personally don't use it much.. I use Linux more.. but my little bro is addicted to it.. I don't like the Leopard's plastic look.. Tiger's look was great.. can you tell me how to get that brushed metallic feel in Leopard?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

OK I can see it now. Has to clear cache.. and Ctrl+f5.. 

I like mac though I don't use it much. Not having a cut option is the most stupid thing ever  for an OS. Which is more convenient and time saving? Cut a 4GB file from one folder to another folder OR copy and paste it and then delete it? Still Macboys will be Macboys..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> OK I can see it now. Has to clear cache.. and Ctrl+f5..
> 
> I like mac though I don't use it much. Not having a cut option is the most stupid thing ever  for an OS. Which is more convenient and time saving? Cut a 4GB file from one folder to another folder OR copy and paste it and then delete it? Still Macboys will be Macboys..



Clear your cache regularly. How many times i have to tell you


----------



## mehulved (Jul 26, 2008)

lol linux doesn't have any viruses, dude you're hallucinating, just like your system.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

but yaar.. OS X copies files at 64 MB/s.. damn.. that's blazingly fast.. 

@MacRocker.. how much speed do you see when you copy files from one drive to another or from one folder to another?


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/8506/safaarivo9.th.jpg

Left to Right...

FF, Opera, IE & Safari

no no to safari.. its cache is too much here too


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

@hellknight, speed? I can try moving something from my usb to my desktop, but it would not show the speed. It would only show "1MB of 16MB 2 seconds remaining"
Do you guys know any way to fix my problem?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

Try the ultimate solution: Format n Reinstall!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dude! Any other way? could it be browser hijack? That's more common in Windows.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

But its not windows..


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Try the ultimate solution: Format n Reinstall!



+1


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Why would I do that??? though i have CD doesn't mean that solves everything!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

^ dude.. u can cut the diamond only by another diamond.

Mac is like a diamond, so format it and reinstall it


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

that's the only way? How do I format a drive correctly? Could there be anther solution? What if something goes wrong? I also need to find my CDs!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

How long have u been using Mac and Computer?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2008)

1-2 months or so on mac. almost 12 years on a Pc


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> 1-2 months or so on mac. almost 12 years on a Pc



Dump the MAC, switch back to PC!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 26, 2008)

... this thread reminds me of vaibhavtek ......feeling nostalgic ......


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> 1-2 months or so on mac. almost 12 years on a Pc


12 years on PC and you don't know how to format a drive correctly  ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @praka.. dude.. my bro has a Macbook, we live under the same roof (now he's working though) .. so legally I also own it.. coz he's a family member.. i'm not entitled to support from Apple Inc.. i don't need it.. so no piracy here..


That's the stupidest logic I ever heard. "My brother had lunch a couple hours ago so I'm full right now." 

---------

@cooldudie3 (that's what it shows on my iPhone),
Why the Hell are you asking for help with your Mac in a thread full of Linux and Windows users? Of course they'll tell you to check for viruses and format and reinstall. That's the standard fix on other operating systems. Not on a Mac though. Post your problem, whatever it is, in the Apple thread, will you?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @cooldudie3 (that's what it shows on my iPhone),


Yeah same here. Even I see cooldudie3 in my Firefox. Also in the screen shot that infra_red_dude gave, you can see 'Befriend cooldudie3' written in the bottom left corner.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> OK I can see it now. Has to clear cache.. and Ctrl+f5..
> 
> I like mac though I don't use it much. Not having a cut option is the most stupid thing ever  for an OS. Which is more convenient and time saving? Cut a 4GB file from one folder to another folder OR copy and paste it and then delete it? Still Macboys will be Macboys..


I'd been using a Mac for several months and hadn't even noticed the lack of 'Cut' until iMav pointed it out to me one day. Dragging and dropping stuff from one folder to another does the cut-paste thing, so it's not like the functionality is absent. Not having the standard keyboard shortcut in the Finder is weird though.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Yeah same here. Even I see cooldudie3 in my Firefox. Also in the screen shot that infra_red_dude gave, you can see 'Befriend cooldudie3' written in the bottom left corner.


Yes exactly .. even I can see that .. looks like some bug in the forum


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

Charan said:


> Yes exactly .. even I can see that .. looks like some bug in the forum


Chori pakdi gayi.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I'd been using a Mac for several months and hadn't even noticed the lack of 'Cut' until iMav pointed it out to me one day. Dragging and dropping stuff from one folder to another does the cut-paste thing, so it's not like the functionality is absent. Not having the standard keyboard shortcut in the Finder is weird though.


yes I just noticed it. From one partition to another partition is copy n paste BUT within same partition, its cut and paste (like any other OS).   There should have been an option for cut though. You need to have 2 finder window open in case you want to drag n drop into a different folder. Not very convenient..


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ Partition to partition is what the problem is.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> That's the stupidest logic I ever heard. "My brother had lunch a couple hours ago so I'm full right now."



---------

Damn.. welcome to the Hackintosh thread Arya.. I was expecting you.. Well.. if you guys can form a long distance family over India for getting MobileMe Family pack.. why can't I use my brother's Macbook as mine.. he lives in the same house.. and by the way.. he had Tiger before.. then he switched to Leopard.. So he has both the discs.. we uninstalled one OS from his lap.. so I don't think that this is piracy.. its only that I'm not entitled to support from Apple..


----------



## devilz666 (Jul 26, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I'd been using a Mac for several months and hadn't even noticed the lack of 'Cut' until iMav pointed it out to me one day. Dragging and dropping stuff from one folder to another does the cut-paste thing, so it's not like the functionality is absent. Not having the standard keyboard shortcut in the Finder is weird though.



LMAO, that sounds like "i'v got hands , who needs a girl"


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

^lol!! :d


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 26, 2008)

^ praka ?


----------



## devilz666 (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> ---------
> 
> Damn.. welcome to the Hackintosh thread Arya.. I was expecting you.. Well.. if you guys can form a long distance family over India for getting MobileMe Family pack.. why can't I use my brother's Macbook as mine.. he lives in the same house.. and by the way.. he had Tiger before.. then he switched to Leopard.. So he has both the discs.. we uninstalled one OS from his lap.. so I don't think that this is piracy.. its only that I'm not entitled to support from Apple..




And that's precisely what Apple says about using Original Mac OS on other PCs, no support. Thus this is anything but piracy


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 26, 2008)

devilz666 said:


> LMAO, that sounds like "i'v got hands , who needs a girl"


hahaha


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 26, 2008)

hum bhi ek hacintoshian hoon par ab original maara hua dell ka vista apne naye magar zordar assembled pc par chala rahahoon


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

to bhaiya.. iska matbal hai.. ki aap vista ka OEM version apne naye kampooter par chal rahe ho.. chalo bhaiya e bhi thik hai.. aur uska hackintoshwa ka kya hua?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> yes I just noticed it. From one partition to another partition is copy n paste BUT within same partition, its cut and paste (like any other OS).   There should have been an option for cut though. You need to have 2 finder window open in case you want to drag n drop into a different folder. Not very convenient..


There are three things in Mac OS X that make it pretty much a non-issue:
1. Spring loaded folders;
2. Column view; and
3. The Cmd + N shortcut for opening a new Finder window that works even while you're in the process of dragging a file.

@iMav;
When dragging files across partitions, pressing the Command key before dropping them in place moves them instead of copying them. Similarly, the Option key allows you to copy files even if they're being dragged and dropped within the same partition. 

In fact, according to me, Windows' not having extensive support fir drag-and-drop and stuff like spring loaded folders if a far greater annoyance than Mac OS X's lacking the Cmd + X shortcut within the Finder (it works for text though, mind you).


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

but arya can you tell me how to change the theme of Leopard.. I don't like that plastic look n feel.. i want to apply that brushed metal feel of Tiger in Leopard... tried Candybar.. but didn't help..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2008)

^^
Shapeshifter + www.interfacelift.com themes



aryayush said:


> Be careful, you're venturing into forbidden territory, both of you.



I am just recalling my horrible past wit hackintosh


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

2 pages of blissful vodka, vaibhavtek nostalgia, win win 
cooldudie3 rocks 



devilz666 said:


> LMAO, that sounds like "i'v got hands , who needs a girl"



lawl


----------



## Garbage (Jul 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Yeah same here. Even I see cooldudie3 in my Firefox. Also in the screen shot that infra_red_dude gave, you can see 'Befriend cooldudie3' written in the bottom left corner.


He might forgot to edit that part...


----------



## whackyman (Jul 26, 2008)

aww! @cooldudee :they are playing with you!


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

There are plenty of 'Sticky' threads where open piracy talks are goin on..


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree definitely no one is encouraging anyone to go out and get them a copy of pirated software. If this thread is closed for that then other threads which refer to the same topics should be removed as well.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

Irrespective of the Topic, I have my views to put forth.

Saying that there are other topics (some even stickies) where talks about piracy are still going on, so this thread shouldn't be reported is just not right. If that stuff goes on there, it is *your* responsibility as a mannered forum member to report them. That's what the button is present for.

Even though people may not directly encourage piracy here (or there), even the slightest mention of 'what' was used to get their systems running, combined with the power of Google, is enough to make even a newbie crave for more. We are humans after all.

There is nothing wrong with this thread, apart from the mentions of the two types of DVDs. Let the talks continue  You are perfectly entitled to discuss along. I agree with @FilledVoid too. If, for reasons of piracy talks, this thread is 'locked', then the same must happen to the other threads too.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> Saying that there are other topics (some even stickies) where talks about piracy are still going on, so this thread shouldn't be reported is just not right. If that stuff goes on there, it is your responsibility as a mannered forum member to report them. That's what the button is present for.



No , but  its a very good way of showing double standards by NOT closing it even after reporting.



> Even though people may not directly encourage piracy here (or there), even the slightest mention of 'what' was used to get their systems running, combined with the power of Google, is enough to make even a newbie crave for more. We are humans after all.



In that case ban every single torrent thread, rapidshare thread and random news thread here.  


> There is nothing wrong with this thread, apart from the mentions of the two types of DVDs. Let the talks continue You are perfectly entitled to discuss along. I agree with @FilledVoid too. If, for reasons of piracy talks, this thread is 'locked', then the same must happen to the other threads too.


The thread is only asking for Hackintosh users. I'm not going to either justify if it is allowed or even if a person is entitled to support. Like I said earlier its just like another one of those "Hey do you use Pirated software" threads.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

Exactly.. I don't think that you all Macboys would've purchased $300 MS Office : 2008 for Mac.. neither iWork '08.. But you've a poll going on about it in your thread.. then there is another thread here *Must watch movies* I don't think that most of us can go to market and purchase a Rs 450 DVD of Hollywood movies.. so that thread should be locked too.. come on yaar.. the mention of what DVD version we use is like we have an Original DVD of Die Hard 4.0 and which DVD rip we want to download from the internet XviD or X.264.. as simple as that..


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

So talking about pawning iPhone for the latest firmware in the Apple thread is perfectly legal & moral?


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Why is everyone acting mod here on ThinkDigit?


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Why is everyone acting mod here on ThinkDigit?



Not everyone but only the frustrated Mac Boys


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

+100 to iMav +100 to Narangz too..
Yeah.. removing the firmware from iPhone isn't legal to Macboys.. I thought Macusers are cool as portrayed by Justin Long.. but they're not.. Winboys are more cooler..

I think that you all must have seen the "I'm a PC, I'm a Mac " ads.. Justin Longs kicks PC's ass in those ads.... but, but.. who gets more happy when Microsoft Office is released.. Mac Users... who gets more happy when the support for MS Exchange is given on iPhone.. Mac users.. Safari browsers uses the Open Source KHTML engine.. but still its closed source.. damn man.. even Microsoft is _better_ than Apple.. the only thing that Apple has is Mac OS X.. and Steve Jobs..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 27, 2008)

you guys came up with the best points I have ever seen for a long time.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

This is concerning the reported post in this thread. I'd request members who've made reference to distro name/release group to edit their posts and remove those reference/s. It does make it a lot easier for visitors here to try something which is illegal due to those names. Hence, this request. Otherwise, I'd do it myself if you fail to do it within the next 2 days.

And please stick to topic, yes/no. No asking for help or helping with hackintosh queries.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

Unlocking and jailbreaking an iPhone is perfectly legal, both it the United States and in India. Downloading a patched copy of Apple's operating system is not. If you can buy a retail copy of Leopard and modify it to work on your PC, do so. Tell others how to do so if you want to. But that's impossible to do and any other method you use to install Leopard on a PC is strictly illegal. Case in point: Apple filed a class action lawsuit against Psystar but I don't see either Apple or AT&T taking any action against the iPhone Dev-Team. 

As for installing pirated software on Mac OS X, I urge you to scour the Apple thread and come up with even a single instance where I or anyone else has helped anyone get a pirated copy of any software. There's an application I could mention the name of and even Mac newbies will be able to get any Mac application for free using just that, but I've never even hinted at its existence in the Apple thread. We've been toeing the line and expect you to do the same.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> As for installing pirated software on Mac OS X, I urge you to scour the Apple thread and come up with even a single instance where I or anyone else has helped anyone get a pirated copy of any software. There's an application I could mention the name of and even Mac newbies will be able to get any Mac application for free using just that, but I've never even hinted at its existence in the Apple thread. We've been toeing the line and expect you to do the same.



Not in the apple thread, but I find this amusing

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=894041&postcount=3

Oh and btw, unlocking an iPhone IS illegal


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> Not in the apple thread, but I find this amusing
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=894041&postcount=3
> 
> Oh and btw, unlocking an iPhone IS illegal



 Arya is the biggest hypocrite of this forum


----------



## slugger (Jul 27, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> unlocking an iPhone IS illegal



err...jailbreakin will *suspend* your access to tech support from Apple BUT you can continue to use it with self-support 

Apple can not take axn against you even if u go to Cupertino and place your jailbreaked iPhone on their desk


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

slugger said:


> err...jailbreakin will *suspend* your access to tech support from Apple BUT you can continue to use it with self-support
> 
> Apple can not take axn against you even if u go to Cupertino and place your jailbreaked iPhone on their desk



*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62142


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

So lets evaluate this deal
Office 2008 -                     *$400*
iLIfe -                              * $80*
Aperture 2 -                     * $199*
Final Cut Studio 2 -          * $1299*
Logic Studio -                  * $499*
Shake 4.1 -                     * $499*
Adobe CS 3.3 =                * $1799.25*

This converts to Indian Rupees :- *Rs. 201,355*
(I converted this on my *Hackintosh* currency converter widget.

Damn. Man.. I'll come to Kolkata for this deal.. This Macintosh for Rs. 100,000 +  some nominal charge with these softwares.. its a steal 

Source :- Apple  US Store.. (India k price zyada honge shayad)


----------



## slugger (Jul 27, 2008)

*@Pat*

1.) *Your own Source*


> *"unlocking" a phone*, while questionably violating the EULA, *is NOT illegal* as far as the DMCA goes, because there is a special exemption in the DMCA which does allow circumvention of access controls on cellular phones for their use on another carrier.



2.) *Source*


> *Is it illegal to hack the iPod Touch or iPhone?*
> 
> Hacking the iPod Touch is not illegal. While Apple would like to make you think it is illegal, it is not, and *it is impossible to get in any legal trouble for hacking it.* You and Apple made an exchange. You gave Apple $400 and they gave you an iPod. It is officially yours and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> It is illegal to post copyrighted code, such as the operating system of the iPod Touch and the iPhone, on the Internet. But you won’t be doing that if you choose to hack your device.



3.) *Source*


> *What is jailbreaking in ipod and itouch? that is illegal right?*
> 
> There is nothing 'they' can legally do to prevent you from unlocking it, ergo, *it isn't illegal*. They can insist that your device is locked when you upgrade its Operating System or send it in for service, though.



4.) *Source*


> So what will Apple do. Expect a lot tighter policing of iPhones. Regular updates closing loopholes that hackers have used to jailbreak, and even bricking of phones that it detects have been tampered with. *While not illegal* it will be a lot riskier jailbreaking your phone this time round.



all of them say wat i myself have said - *no support to jailbroken iPhones*

d00d, give me *1* site that says *u jailbreak and u goin DOWN"*

while Apple is going all hammer and tongs behind a Psystar who have not even starting selling OsX -installed PCs, report *1* incidence where a jailbroken iPhone user has been arrested

hell, George Hotz gets interviewd on primetime news


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> Not in the apple thread, but I find this amusing
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=894041&postcount=3
> 
> Oh and btw, unlocking an iPhone IS illegal


awesome man !  
The ideal mac user of the forum 

May be now I can ask all web designers who use photoshop, dreamweaver, fireworks, indesign, premier , Flash, illustrator and after effects ,  the same question. How much did you pay for it ? 
photoshop- $999 + 
dreamweaver- $399 + 
 fireworks- $299 + 
indesign- $699 + 
premier- $799 + 
Flash- $699 + 
illustrator- $599 + 
after effects- $999 = $5492 ~ RS. 2,30,664

Office 2008 -                     *$400* +
iLIfe -                              * $80 +*
Aperture 2 -                     * $199* +
Final Cut Studio 2 - *$1299 +*
Logic Studio -                  * $499 +*
Shake 4.1 -                     * $499 +*
= Rs. 1,99,556

RS. 2,30,664 + Rs. 1,99,556 = Rs. 4,30,220/- only ta da

Oh and dont forget to pay $1.99 for this puny little driver on APPLE store. i know you can afford this amount from your pocket money. You know for Apple even $2 matters 

charging for an 802.11n driver

Amount calculated using "*bc*", a damn good powerful calculator in damn good powerful linux 

Now think how much you robbed them !

Now tell me the hypocrites could you ever pay back that much amount then why do you use them ? Just for education

Get some life man !

Now why dont have a look at free open source alternatives, may be your support will encourage developers to make them better. GIMP is an example ! 
No body will ask you the question that the software doesnt belong to you or you pirated it. You have the whole righs for it

But no says the Hypocrites ! Deep inside I will remain what I am A damn hypocrtie
Source: adobe's website


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL. Arya pwned.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

@T159.. How come your Adobe's products are of Rs. 2.3 Lakh.. I included Adobe Design Premium CS3.. Oh got it.. maine Dreamweaver and Flash etc nahi jode the.. T159... bhai Office, Aperture. Final Cut Pro, Logic Studio, Shake etc bhi add karo..


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

Professional web designers buy Creative suite edition which is between $1000-$1600.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

^^who said professional?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 27, 2008)

Sourabh said:


> This is concerning the reported post in this thread. I'd request members who've made reference to distro name/release group to edit their posts and remove those reference/s. It does make it a lot easier for visitors here to try something which is illegal due to those names. Hence, this request. Otherwise, I'd do it myself if you fail to do it within the next 2 days.
> 
> And please stick to topic, yes/no. No asking for help or helping with hackintosh queries.



don't u think the thread should be closed instead of these simple things?one way or the other its pure piracy.how many threads do we have on other warez that are not locked by mods?why not this one?

no i ain't the one who reported.

if u go by the rules any discussion regarding piracy,modding,unlocking and cracker groups is illegal.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

@nish_bridger.. right you're my friend.. go and lock Gamerz thread.. go and lock Official Apple Thread (they discuss about unlocking iPhone).. go and lock Software Troubleshooting..  is forum ko hi lock kar dete hain  only Open Source.. Technology News.. and Random News thread should be allowed.. Any person who posts the tutorials on the Tutorial thread.. ask him first to show the proof that he used genuine software for the tutorial..


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

slugger said:


> *@Pat*
> 
> d00d, give me *1* site that says *u jailbreak and u goin DOWN"*
> 
> while Apple is going all hammer and tongs behind a Psystar who have not even starting selling OsX -installed PCs, report *1* incidence where a jailbroken iPhone user has been arrested



If you read the source it says, and I agree, that Apple is probably not going to bother taking up a case against such hackers, but it still is illegal  Chances of you getting caught are negligible. However that does not make it legal, does it ?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 27, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @nish_bridger.. right you're my friend.. go and lock Gamerz thread.. go and lock Official Apple Thread (they discuss about unlocking iPhone).. go and lock Software Troubleshooting..  is forum ko hi lock kar dete hain  only Open Source.. Technology News.. and Random News thread should be allowed.. Any person who posts the tutorials on the Tutorial thread.. ask him first to show the proof that he used genuine software for the tutorial..



did anyone report i phone unlocking?no.yea its illegal..and the same implies to PS2,X360,PSP threads.

and how many times do u find thread like- How to crack Windows Vista or Something in gamer's section like games/apps cracked by XYZ .not even in the tutorials.do ppl mention they r using Cracked softwares to post tutorials?-none
i don't bother what someone's using on his/her pc..but discussions like these don't qualify for this forum i guess.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

May I ask, what is the purpose of this thread anyway? You guys wanted to show off that you use hackint0shes. Mission accomplished. You don't really have anything else to discuss.

As for piracy, yeah, I indulge in it. So does every single person in the world who uses a computer. I buy software from indie developers and pirate stuff that is sold by the likes of Adobe, Apple and Microsoft. However, I neither go around encouraging others to do so nor do I help anyone pirate stuff on this forum. It's not called hypocrisy, it's called abiding by the rules.

And unlocking iPhones is _not_ illegal. Once you've bought the phone, it's yours to do with it what you will, as long as you don't sell the modified software. Helping someone unlock an iPhone is essentially like teaching them how to stick the Dock to one corner of the screen on Mac OS X. It's a software hack for something you legally own. 

That's can never be the case for hackint0sh users because a legally purchased retail copy of Leopard just cannot be made to run on a PC. Therefore, it's illegal, plain and simple, and any discussion about it is disallowed on the Digit forum, or at least, it should be.

Anyway, my duty was done once I'd reported the thread. What you guys do now is hardly any of my business.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> And unlocking iPhones is _not_ illegal. Once you've bought the phone, it's yours to do with it what you will, as long as you don't sell the modified software. Helping someone unlock an iPhone is essentially like teaching them how to stick the Dock to one corner of the screen on Mac OS X. It's a software hack for something you legally own.



Applying a similar logic, is it OK to download and use these releases if I legally own a copy of Leopard or Tiger ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

we're also not encouraging my friend.. we're just discussing.. although we can post here full tutorials about installing it on system along with the modified files.. but we will not.. 

And for the Original Mac OS X 's retail copy installation on a PC.. please don't encourage me to open my mouth..  



Pat said:


> Applying a similar logic, is it OK to download and use these releases if I legally own a copy of Leopard or Tiger ?



Yeah.. exactly.. there's a video of CNET.com on YouTube in which CEO of CNET asks if you want to install Leo on the PC then you should own a legal copy.. doing this you'll not become a pirate but will be voided of support from Apple..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Anyway, my duty was done once I'd reported the thread. What you guys do now is hardly any of my business.



Tell me where in this thread we discussed how to install Mac on PC ?? 
The fact however is that you are simply jealous of us Hacintosh user. So you are making every possible effort to close this thread. But unfortunately  you can't


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> (c) You may not and you agree not to, or to enable others to, copy (except as expressly permitted by this License), decompile, reverse engineer, disassemble, attempt to derive the source code of, decrypt, modify, or create derivative works of the iPhone Software or any services provided by the iPhone Software, or any part thereof (except as and only to the extent any foregoing restriction is prohibited by applicable law or to the extent as may be permitted by licensing terms governing use of open-sourced components included with the iPhone Software). Any attempt to do so is a violation of the rights of Apple and its licensors of the iPhone Software. If you breach this restriction, you may be subject to prosecution and damages.


 
This is the iPhone SLA. If everyone doesn't value this . Then why exactly should the SLA for their computers or OS be valued with a different standard. 

Question 2: I'm sorry to be a weasel and rat on another forum member but I'm just going to show why I feel this is a double standard. Go into the QNA section huge thread you people have going on and check to how many questions you have replied to which involves helping hackintoshes. Why weren't these taken off this board as well? In either case I don't care of either. But maintaining an ethical stance on threads randomly is rather silly. 

Example : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89190 
Since when is downloading youtube videos ethical ?
Since when is Limewire to download songs legal?

Even if there is some way it is legal (I didnt read the whole thing just the main points) I could go on days and posting rubbish about ethical standards followed by various members on this forum. Anyway its just my two cents.



> And unlocking iPhones is not illegal. Once you've bought the phone, it's yours to do with it what you will, as long as you don't sell the modified software. Helping someone unlock an iPhone is essentially like teaching them how to stick the Dock to one corner of the screen on Mac OS X. It's a software hack for something you legally own.



According to their SLA it is. Maybe I have misunderstood in that case. Either way applying a hack to the iPhone makes is a modified version in other words not a version Apple came out with in the first place. 


> That's can never be the case for hackint0sh users because a legally purchased retail copy of Leopard just cannot be made to run on a PC. Therefore, it's illegal, plain and simple, and any discussion about it is disallowed on the Digit forum, or at least, it should be.


A hackintosh is a modified version of Mac OSX. A legally purchased iPhone would not run  on various other networks or wouldn't allow you to the benefits of a jailbroken phone. Hence by your definition itself isn't that illegal?  

Anyway I'm taking this topic way off course I think it was just to find Hackintosh users. My apologies if I offended anyone.


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> Applying a similar logic, is it OK to download and use these releases if I legally own a copy of Leopard or Tiger ?



If you own a Mac, then yes. Own the hardware do what you want to with it. You paid for the hardware it is for you to keep. 1 buys the license for the software and not the software.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> Applying a similar logic, is it OK to download and use these releases if I legally own a copy of Leopard or Tiger ?


No, it isn't. You're not hacking your own copy. You're downloading a hacked copy from a third party. That right there, in and of itself, is illegal.

----------

CadCrazy sent me a PM telling me that I'm jealous of you hackint0sh users. He didn't mention why but I'm guessing it's because you get to run Mac OS X for a far lesser price than I do. Well, if price was my only parameter for judging what to buy and use, like it is for 99% of the members on this forum, he would've been right.

Thankfully though, it isn't. If it was, I would never have _purchased_ Acquisition when LimeWire does the same job for free, nor would I be buying an iMac when I can install and run Mac OS X on my existing PC. I'm not jealous because using a hackint0sh is like driving an Audi in a village or wearing an expensive shirt with a _lungi_, for lack of better analogies. Sure you can save money by forgoing the city life and not buying a pair of classy trousers, but I'd rather not. I _prefer_ buying a Mac, _by choice_, because running Mac OS X on a Mac and on a PC is just not the same. The Mac experience is simple unbeatable and, to my mind, worth the last penny.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

i think a Standard EULA states that you can use, deploy and change your own copy , while cannot Recomplie or Reverse engineer it  , that means hacking or experimenting your own phone or software maybe legal , while everyone knows that using MAC software on PC is Illegal  ! its just like using a pirated software !  

sourabh is looking to the thread i suppose   

I agree with arya here


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

The pious mac user will never take the stand back when it comes to oomph factor exaggeration .

I found the ignorant regale much more engrossing. Let's hope its not same with the gustatory habits too.

Thereby I refute every arguements by a psychophant of corporates who are blindfolded by some highly corrugated EULA and says you cant own the software in first place and all kind of blasphemy. 

Mac Ideal there is no use pacifying what been exposed, like if someone cares. but take my line, apple will be the first thing you will ever want to get rid off when you open your eyes.



For everything else, read my previous post. hypocrites will be hypocrites and yes you can own a software, including binary and source code. You much it, break it, seal it, fix it or share it without any friggin interference from third party

Do you pay $2 for a wifi driver ?????????? Yep apple do want you to pay

*store.apple.com/us/product/D4141ZM/A


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> May I ask, what is the purpose of this thread anyway? You guys wanted to show off that you use hackint0shes. Mission accomplished. You don't really have anything else to discuss.
> 
> As for piracy, yeah, I indulge in it. So does every single person in the world who uses a computer. I buy software from indie developers and pirate stuff that is sold by the likes of Adobe, Apple and Microsoft. However, I neither go around encouraging others to do so nor do I help anyone pirate stuff on this forum. It's not called hypocrisy, it's called abiding by the rules.
> 
> ...



  OFFTOPIC :
  @aryayush
   Your Siggy 





> Posted from my iPhone.


       Do you post all of this from your iPhone. I havent been able to justifiably even type this forums url from my iphone.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

@T159.. control bhai control.. we're not so fluent in English.. maana aapki english badi achchi hai.. par ye sab sar k upar se gaya.. kripya iska hindi main vyakhyan karen..


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> No, it isn't. You're not hacking your own copy. You're downloading a hacked copy from a third party. That right there, in and of itself, is illegal.



And did you hack your own copy of OS X on your iPhone to unlock it ? You used either third-party tools or a third party download of the firmware(pwnage) which did it. Am I right ? 
Well, what I am trying to understand here is how is it illegal to use a patched copy of Leopard but legal to use a patched copy of iPhone OS X!


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

@hellknight
learn to play with words like Steve from Mac Ideal. 
now you know how to be Steve 

Am no articulate, just a bit pissed over the ignorance and FUD these people spread.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> i think a Standard EULA states that you can use, deploy and change your own copy , while cannot Recomplie or Reverse engineer it , that means hacking or experimenting your own phone or software maybe legal , while everyone knows that using MAC software on PC is Illegal ! its just like using a pirated software !





> You may not and you agree not to, or to enable others to, copy (except as expressly permitted by this License), decompile, reverse engineer, disassemble, attempt to derive the source code of, decrypt, *modify*, or create derivative works of the iPhone Software or any services provided by the iPhone Software, or any part thereof



Is says modify int here too! Doesn't the jailbreak involve modifying software? Cause if it doesn't then disregard my post. I recall someone saying that jailbreaking is as simple as installing a crack on software which is why I  assumed you needed to download some software to do the above.



> Thereby I refute every arguements by a psychophant of corporates who are blindfolded by some highly corrugated EULA and says you cant own the software in first place and all kind of blasphemy.


If every single software company gave ownership of their software this industry wouldn't have been so good as it was till now. Businesses would have gone bankrupt ages ago.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Is says modify int here too! Doesn't the jailbreak involve modifying software? Cause if it doesn't then disregard my post. I recall someone saying that jailbreaking is as simple as installing a crack on software which is why I  assumed you needed to download some software to do the above.



Jailbreaking and unlocking wouldnt have been possible without recompiling/reverse engineering iPhones OS X! Which means that is illegal as well!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

sure jailbreaking is not legal  whether it is software or a MAN  !

 i just illustrated what is legal


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> And did you hack your own copy of OS X on your iPhone to unlock it ? You used either third-party tools or a third party download of the firmware(pwnage) which did it. Am I right ?
> Well, what I am trying to understand here is how is it illegal to use a patched copy of Leopard but legal to use a patched copy of iPhone OS X!



The tool is not the firmware. It is a tool that just breaks into the firmware(I'm not being technical here) and unlocks it.

It is wrong to use a patched copy of Mac OS X because you are downloading it from the iNets to be used on some other hardware. While on the iPhone, the OS is just patched on the same hardware is was supposed to be used. There is yout difference.

Pat, I'm not justifying anything. I'm just clearing this out for you.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah shantanu ji.. in your words.. you can't recompile or reassemble it.. then what the hell is iPhone's hacked software.. it IS hacked version and re-compiled and reverse engineered version.. man you're contradicting yourself..


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> The tool is not the firmware. It is a tool that just breaks into the firmware(I'm not being technical here) and unlocks it.
> 
> It is wrong to use a patched copy of Mac OS X because you are downloading it from the iNets to be used on some other hardware. While on the iPhone, the OS is just patched on the same hardware is was supposed to be used. There is yout difference.
> 
> Pat, I'm not justifying anything. I'm just clearing this out for you.



I know that  When I was talking about firmware, I meant pwnage tool  The point is that if you are disregarding iPhones EULA and terming unlocking/jailbreaking as legal, you should not do the opposite for hackintosh systems. Thats my point. In my opinion, both the things ARE illegal 



hellknight said:


> yeah shantanu ji.. in your words.. you can't recompile or reassemble it.. then what the hell is iPhone's hacked software.. it IS hacked version and re-compiled and reverse engineered version.. man you're contradicting yourself..



He is also saying (if I am correct) that both the things are illegal!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

@ Preshit.. in that case.. applying a Modchip on XBOX 360 is not illegal.. we're not hacking the software.. its on the same hardware     we just add an extension.. 

#include<offtopic.h>
{
   printf ("UNIX & Linux are banned words on XBox Live");
}


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat said:


> I know that  When I was talking about firmware, I meant pwnage tool  The point is that if you are disregarding iPhones EULA and terming it as legal, you should not do the opposite for hackintosh systems as well. Thats my point. In my opinion, both the things ARE illegal



Uhh? I have not at all mentioned whether it is illegal or not. I have not spoken a word about it.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

EULA says  : you can modify *Your own Software * while you cannot Reverse enginner the *SETUP * so if you do that its illegal as hackintosh ! if you do any hacks to your licensed Software its not illegal until and unless it is used commercially ! its technical information that gives and restrain the rights ! i guess filledvoid or other more into depth users might be able to shed light !


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Uhh? I have not at all mentioned whether it is illegal or not. I have not spoken a word about it.



I know baba  I was just mentioning it in the context of this thread. Chill.. I did not accuse you


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah so if you jailbreak it its *illegal *


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 27, 2008)

> EULA says : you can modify Your own Software  while you cannot Reverse enginner the SETUP so if you do that its illegal as hackintosh ! if you do any hacks to your licensed Software its not illegal until and unless it is used commercially ! its technical information that gives and restrain the rights ! i guess filledvoid or other more into depth users might be able to shed light !


Even if thats true it is distributed on the Network which again makes me think its illegal. But what do I know. I was hoping someone would clear it in terms which makes it legal according to the SLA. 

Anyway I think the main ruckus is about the jailbroken iPhone users vs the Hackintoshes lol. I think Im the only one arguing here who doesn't have either  .


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I think Im the only one arguing here who doesn't have either  .



Me too..Although I have unlocked a few iphones for my friends


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I think Im the only one arguing here who doesn't have either  .


 That is what I am wondering.


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I think Im the only one arguing here who doesn't have either  .



Even I don't have an iPhone or Mac on PC. So you are not the only one.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

* I don't think using a Hackintosh is illegal but I do think one would be better off using XP or Linux on a PC cause hackintosh is not the Apple way (read: No worries).

Having said that, I don't really understand the point of this thread. You guys gonna discuss all about hackintosh? Cause that's not allowed in here. Is it a list of people? For what purposes? 

From what I get though it has been two things.
1: Poking fun at Cooldudie3, which was not very appreciated. 
2: Discussing the Apple EULA. Hasn't this been done before?


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a pointless thread IMO.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> It's a pointless thread IMO.



Yea it is..Close it


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

Any Law student on the forum?.. please report to the Hacintosh thread immediately..


----------



## devilz666 (Jul 27, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Unlocking and jailbreaking an iPhone is perfectly legal, both it the United States and in India. Downloading a patched copy of Apple's operating system is not. If you can buy a retail copy of Leopard and modify it to work on your PC, do so. Tell others how to do so if you want to. But that's impossible to do and any other method you use to install Leopard on a PC is strictly illegal. Case in point: Apple filed a class action lawsuit against Psystar but I don't see either Apple or AT&T taking any action against the iPhone Dev-Team.
> 
> As for installing pirated software on Mac OS X, I urge you to scour the Apple thread and come up with even a single instance where I or anyone else has helped anyone get a pirated copy of any software. There's an application I could mention the name of and even Mac newbies will be able to get any Mac application for free using just that, but I've never even hinted at its existence in the Apple thread. We've been toeing the line and expect you to do the same.




Du'h?? You were trying to be funny here or you are that stupid? Apple filed a case against Psystar coz they are loosing business due to their acts and they arnt saying anything to Dev-Team because they are actually making money, because if there wasnt any way of jailbreaking and unlocking iPhone then they wouldn't have sold half the iPhones they have sold.

Seriously, what are you? someone who's got too much sense of humor or someone who just knows how to type but cant make sense?


----------



## narangz (Jul 27, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Any Law student on the forum?.. please report to the Hacintosh thread immediately..



tuxfan & kumarmohit, I guess.


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

This thread was locked! And again unlocked ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

coz we're not discussing how to install hackintosh.. that's why..


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

There was a huge discussion on Apple's EULA, search for it, the thread was only about Apple's EULA.


----------



## devilz666 (Jul 27, 2008)

> CadCrazy sent me a PM telling me that I'm jealous of you hackint0sh users. He didn't mention why but I'm guessing it's because you get to run Mac OS X for a far lesser price than I do. Well, if price was my only parameter for judging what to buy and use, like it is for 99% of the members on this forum, he would've been right.
> 
> Thankfully though, it isn't. If it was, I would never have _purchased_ Acquisition when LimeWire does the same job for free, nor would I be buying an iMac when I can install and run Mac OS X on my existing PC. I'm not jealous because using a hackint0sh is like driving an Audi in a village or wearing an expensive shirt with a _lungi_, for lack of better analogies. Sure you can save money by forgoing the city life and not buying a pair of classy trousers, but I'd rather not. I _prefer_ buying a Mac, _by choice_, because running Mac OS X on a Mac and on a PC is just not the same. The Mac experience is simple unbeatable and, to my mind, worth the last penny.




Hahahahaha, you are lame 

mac users must be jealous because they get to use Mac OSX on better hardware. 

And someone who calls Lungi (or any other traditional dress) cheap surely is shouting out loud that he's mentally sick. Anyways, using *OSX on Mac  is like buying a superbly expensive suit (your mac hardware) and walking down the lane and eating at some nice food joint(OSX), while using OSX on PC is like Wearing a normal suit and driving around on some sexy expensive superfast car (Our PC hardware) and eating from the same jolint as you are (OSX)*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 27, 2008)

1. Using or helping one use Mac OS X on non-Apple hardware is illegal.

2. Directly or indirectly modifying the firmware is illegal - jailbreak, Xbox mods etc.

3. Unlocking a phone while still in contract period is illegal.

4. Now the best part: Piracy is illegal 

Don't bother going thru all the EULA and stuff, read the above lines


----------



## Pat (Jul 27, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> 1. Using or helping one use Mac OS X on non-Apple hardware is illegal.
> 
> 2. Directly or indirectly modifying the firmware is illegal - jailbreak, Xbox mods etc.
> 
> ...



Sums up the discussion perfectly


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 27, 2008)

Aayush said:
			
		

> ....is like driving an Audi in a *village* or wearing an *expensive shirt* with a *lungi*....
> 
> ....the *city life* and not buying a pair of *classy trousers*....


You need to present better analogies. These are SICK... just SICK.. 

Just goes to say that people in villages are always poor and cannot afford a car. Wearing lungi is cheap.. and everybody exhibiting city life hafta wear classy trousers....

Dude.. get a life.. every human has dignity.. and is free to live his/her life. You are nobody to decide on such things. Next time when you post, type sensibly... Think twice.. thrice.. about what you are posting...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> OFFTOPIC :
> @aryayush
> Your Siggy
> Do you post all of this from your iPhone. I havent been able to justifiably even type this forums url from my iphone.


That's _probably_ because you never gave it a chance to grow on you. Type on it for a week -- lengthy emails, forum posts, etc. -- and learn to trust the auto-correction features. When you hit the wrong key while typing a word, just carry on. It will be corrected. Do it for a week and you'll be typing like a pro. There are also iPhone typing lessons on the Internet. 

I type using both thumbs on the vertical keyboard and hardly ever have to go back to correct any mistakes. I have never used a phone with a physical full QWERTY keypad (and never will because they all look crummy) so I cannot comment on them but I type much faster on my iPhone than I ever did on my regular Nokia and Sony Ericsson cellphones with T9 turned on. _Several times_ faster. Most of the times, I type without even looking at the keyboard on the iPhone (did this last sentence and only got the last word wrong).

So yeah, to answer your question, yes, all these posts are typed entirely on an iPhone. If I had a computer, of course, I would use it instead but the iPhone is the next best thing.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah.. this is sick.. extremely sick.. try to respect Indian Culture and villages.. and man. OS X is like Audi.. expensive n beautiful (Rs. 44 lakh).. but Hackintosh is like Mitsubishi Lance Evo X.. powerful and cheap (though comes in India with 110% duty at 28 lakh and beats the hell out of every Audi)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

Here we go again with the car analogies…


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

PS :- I'm from a remote Himalayan village and own a Santro car


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

devilz666 said:


> And someone who calls Lungi (or any other traditional dress) cheap surely is shouting out loud that he's mentally sick. Anyways, using *OSX on Mac  is like buying a superbly expensive suit (your mac hardware) and walking down the lane and eating at some nice food joint(OSX), while using OSX on PC is like Wearing a normal suit and driving around on some sexy expensive superfast car (Our PC hardware) and eating from the same jolint as you are (OSX)*



The following is being said as a Tech evangelist.

Unfortunately NO. Using OS X on a PC and on a Mac is totally different. You can know about OS X and it's features, but the analogy you made is plain right stupid. Apple has tightly integrated it's OS with it's hardware and optimised it to work on it. Half of the OS X stuff does not work on my PC. You can't even use a mic on OS X & not even a Web cam, so when you talk about an expensive car, make sure your car has Bridgestone tyres and not cheap JK tyres. 

A 8400gt on a Dell can give you a WEP of 3.5 whereas the same card on a HP won't, or vice-versa, the reason is that Dell optimizes the hardware accordingly, HP might have not.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

bhai mere PC par to saari applications chalti hain Mac waali..


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 27, 2008)

He meant features of the OS, not the apps made for it.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

features bhi chalte hain.. all of them work.. haven't tested the webcam and mic coz i don't have


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

hellknight said:


> bhai mere PC par to saari applications chalti hain Mac waali..


Haven't booted into Leo for sometime, will tell you which ones after some time. For one I remember on Leo VLC does not, tried it on 2 distros. Another is iWork, then Frontrow. Photobhoot wants me to have a GFX card, so can't count that. Don't try a mic or a webcam they won't work.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You need to present better analogies. These are SICK... just SICK..
> 
> Just goes to say that people in villages are always poor and cannot afford a car. Wearing lungi is cheap.. and everybody exhibiting city life hafta wear classy trousers....
> 
> Dude.. get a life.. every human has dignity.. and is free to live his/her life. You are nobody to decide on such things. Next time when you post, type sensibly... Think twice.. thrice.. about what you are posting...


My father wears a lungi and I hail from Deoraala, a village in Haryana. My sister still lives in Daadri, another village in Haryana. Don't try to put words in my mouth. I never said anything against villages or villagers or lungis, lungi wearers or any other traditional Indian apparel. You're quoting my words out of context and misinterpreting them. 

My analogies made it abundantly clear that they were meant to highlight the unsuitability of certain things with certain other things. Can you wear a nice formal shirt with a lungi? No, you cannot. Would you drive an Audi in a village on a regular basis? You'd be stupid if you did. When I said that a lungi is cheap, I meant it literally, not in terms of the status of the wearer or any other such thing. Don't lungis cost you much less than a pair of Levis?

I do not appreciate this. Think hard before you blatantly point fingers at someone.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

@iMav, "Photobhoot".. LMAO.. ROFL..


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

That's what it is called, isn't it?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

The only app that didn't works on my Hacintosh is Parallels coz it needs exactly 800 MHz FSB whereas I'm on AMD so the FSB value is different... but I replaced it with the Open Source innotek Virtualbox (now owned by SUN)

arey _Photobhoot_ likha hai aapne.. its_* Photobooth*_ i think so.. little typo there dude..


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)

Do the rest work? Does Frontrow work?


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

"Photo Booth" HAHAHAH


----------



## iMav (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2008)

Ghosts in my mac! eeeeeeeek!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2008)

devilz666 said:


> Du'h?? You were trying to be funny here or you are that stupid? Apple filed a case against Psystar coz they are loosing business due to their acts and they arnt saying anything to Dev-Team because they are actually making money, because if there wasnt any way of jailbreaking and unlocking iPhone then they wouldn't have sold half the iPhones they have sold.
> 
> Seriously, what are you? someone who's got too much sense of humor or someone who just knows how to type but cant make sense?


At least I can read, unlike you.

I specifically mentioned AT&T in my post and they've got everything to lose. The iPhone I'm using right now has already cost AT&T more than $1440. They would sue the iPhone Dev-Team, the real identities of most members of which of well known, in a trice if they had any chance of winning. But everyone knows that they don't stand a chance because unlocking phones not considered illegal.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

Non Working apps :- Parallels and MS Powerpoint.. actually Powerpoint works... but crashes it while running slideshow.. so i uninstalled it as OpenOffice.Org 3 beta sports Aqua.. and i love OOo..

VLC, Frontrow, iChat screen sharing, adium etc etc sabhi kaam karte hain.. photoshop and Adobe's apps, FCP etc maine try nahi kiye...

Update :- inbuilt cams work on HP laps.. confirmed from a friend..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 27, 2008)

[Offtopic]



aryayush said:


> I never said anything against villages or villagers or lungis, lungi wearers or any other traditional Indian apparel. You're quoting my words out of context and misinterpreting them.


The way you put the words.. seemed derogatory... I'm neither quoting your words out of context neither misinterpreting them. You know what you've typed, I know what you wanted to say.. and all the members know it too...



aryayush said:


> My analogies made it abundantly clear that they were meant to highlight the unsuitability of certain things with certain other things.


No wonder, I requested you to use better analogies. Don't drag in any region, race or religion [not alleging that you did] in the discussion.



aryayush said:


> Can you wear a nice formal shirt with a lungi? No, you cannot.


Haf a look at our Finance Minister Mr.P.Chidambaram.



aryayush said:


> Would you drive an Audi in a village on a regular basis? You'd be stupid if you did.


Goto almost any village in Punjab and hit me back if you don't find an expensive car [or anything expensive] there...



aryayush said:


> Don't lungis cost you much less than a pair of Levis?


Go to Tamil Nadu.

I'm neither a Tamilian nor a Punjabi. But just highlighting the facts.



aryayush said:


> I do not appreciate this.


Your appreciation is the last thing I'm bothered about.



aryayush said:


> Think hard before you blatantly point fingers at someone.


Think doubly hard before posting such things in a public forum. Use better analogies. 

Posts like these can irk up some people and the whole thing can go out of control.

[/Offtopic]

Continue the discussion please 



aryayush said:


> But everyone knows that they don't stand a chance because unlocking phones not considered illegal.


.... only if the contract period has expired. Otherwise, by all means, it is illegal.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok .. here is a question for all hacintosh users. 
Why did you install it? .. 

I installed it cause I wanted to try OS X .. to see whats in OS X .. I dont use it reguarly.. best thing I saw in OS X world was Adium - A IM client.I ditched OS X when the auto update downloaded 500 MB (capped) cause I forgot to turn Auto update off  ...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

I also wanted to try it and I was challenged by a senior of mine in college.. we are rivals.. he owns a Macbook which I adviced him when he was purchasing a laptop.. and I don't use it regularly.. I'm on Linux about 80% of time.. its just for exploring Mac.. call it a test drive..


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 27, 2008)

I installed coz I wanted to have a demo before I buy one. I almost decided to get a MPB but then I'm again reconsidering it since like other laptops, MBP too has viewing angle problem. I want to do some Photoshopping and viewing angle is really a big issue.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *aryayush*
> Can you wear a nice formal shirt with a lungi? No, you cannot.
> 
> Don't lungis cost you much less than a pair of Levis?
> ...



Bull$hit. 

You are sick of apples. I eat apples only when I am sick!


LOL @ Infra..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

I would love to drive an Audi to village with a GF coz its very calm and quiet place..


----------



## shantanu (Jul 28, 2008)

dude ! an AUDI is not santro ! dont try that or you waste your 40lakhs with bullockcarting your AUDI  ! well it seems users want fight rather then discussion ! 

@Anirudh : what facts were you interpreting ! it seems you misinterpret the the things put together ! the examples make it way clear  !


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2008)

bhai .. i'm talking about the villages in Himachal.. they have proper roads.. dude.. and waise bhi sochne main kya jaata hai.. 40 lakhs honge to i'll go for Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X+Yamaha YZF R1


----------



## shantanu (Jul 28, 2008)

hahah ! yeah true ! for precaution go for a SUV atleast   (i am day dreaming at night)


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I installed coz I wanted to have a demo before I buy one. I almost decided to get a MPB but then I'm again reconsidering it since like other laptops, MBP too has viewing angle problem. I want to do some Photoshopping and viewing angle is really a big issue.


Just to let you know, I own a MacBook Pro and the viewing angle is spectacularly good. I haven't seen any notebook with a viewing angle better than mine till date. And mine is the old one, the new LED backlit ones are supposed to have an even better viewing angle. The only thing you need to keep in mind is that you opt for the matte screen, not the glossy one. The matte screen is the default anyway though. 

Hope that was some help.


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Goto almost any village in Punjab and hit me back if you don't find an expensive car [or anything expensive] there...
> 
> 
> I'm neither a Tamilian nor a Punjabi. But just highlighting the facts.



Very very true. Did I say you rock? 



shantanu said:


> dude ! an AUDI is not santro ! *dont try that or you waste your 40lakhs with bullockcarting your AUDI * ! well it seems users want fight rather then discussion !



Well pay a visit to villages in Punjab & you'll find most expensive cars in villages. Residents of the villages own those cars & they don't need bulls to move the cars in villages. We have pretty decent roads/streets in most of the villages. You''ll find the BMWs, Mercedes, CRVs even in villages with _kacha_ streets.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

shantanu said:


> @Anirudh : what facts were you interpreting ! it seems you misinterpret the the things put together ! the examples make it way clear  !


Sorry I didn't get you? Whose examples?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 20, 2008)

@narangz.. absolutely right.. as now BMW, AUDI, VOLVO etc have opened their showrooms in Chandigarh.. I'm sick of seeing BMW's wherever I go in Punjab


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

Narangz what happened to your Mission Impossible( Project Hackintosh)


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @narangz.. absolutely right.. as now BMW, AUDI, VOLVO etc have opened their showrooms in Chandigarh.. I'm sick of seeing BMW's wherever I go in Punjab



Ha ha . I am sick of traffic here. 



CadCrazy said:


> Narangz what happened to your Mission Impossible( Project Hackintosh)



It's still Mission Impossible


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 20, 2008)

I tried billion times to install Mac on my PC but failed to sucessfully install it.
I tried Kalyway 10.5.2 and iAtkos 2.0i but still couldnt get it working.
My PC config:
E8400
aBit IP35e
2GB RAM
XFX 9600GT
Auzentech Xplosion
320GB SATA HDD
Samsung SATA DVD RW

Any suggestions....?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 20, 2008)

Buy a mac?


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 20, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> I tried billion times to install Mac on my PC but failed to sucessfully install it.
> I tried Kalyway 10.5.2 and iAtkos 2.0i but still couldnt get it working.
> My PC config:
> E8400
> ...



Remove the Distro names from your post . This thread not for Hacintosh How to's


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> I tried billion times to install Mac on my PC but failed to sucessfully install it.
> I tried Kalyway 10.5.2 and iAtkos 2.0i but still couldnt get it working.
> My PC config:
> E8400
> ...


This is the problem with allowing a thread like this one to exist.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2008)

^^It happens all the time, just a clever reply(like Amitava do ;p) is all needed.

Btw you two people replicated it to 3 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png

Probability of misusing it has been increased now.


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

Killed, once and for all!


----------

